# going out sat..returning sunday..



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

changed todays trip to tomorow as it appears that tomorow is a better window. need one more guy.. pm me if interested and for more details. Again please have some offshore experience. minimum of one or two offshore trips under your belt.just to explain the... the last 4 trips i took family and friends with no experience and i spent those trips showing them how to handle a rod and take hooks out of fish... this trip i want to enjoy it and actually do some fishing..


----------



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

*full crew*

got a full crew. thanks everybody.


----------



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

*had one cancel...got a spot open*

pm if interested.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

*trip*

I'm intrested I have experience and some gear.


----------

